# Injection Status LED



## rbj325 (Oct 25, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone ever had an issue with the Snow Performance kit where the injection status LED only flashes when the pump turns on and off.
I have done several full system debugging attempts with my Electrical Engineering roommate.
I've disconnected everything amd reconnected it several times to ensure proper connections. Replaced the LED. Everything I can think of.
Basically has anyone ever had this problem before or does anyone have any ideas why this would be happening?
My only guess is somehow my electrical system isn't able to supply 12v to the pump and the LED. I wanted to replace the battery and see if that did anything but I was reminded that the alternator is in charge of holding the 12v while your driving...
I'm open to any ideas.


----------



## rbj325 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just to add to the mess when I first hooked the system up it worked fine.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

Could be the controler if thats the case.


----------



## rbj325 (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (gypsyjetta)*

It still sprays the meth though. Everything is working but the LED.


----------



## gypsyjetta (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: (rbj325)*

I would say your LED is dead or you have your connections mixed up.


----------



## rbj325 (Oct 25, 2007)

I've changed the LED several times. The only thing I can think of for the connection is that the ground is bad. I have the positive connection jumping straight off the pump so I know it's getting power.


----------

